# animals you have not seen as a fursuit? odd choices you have seen?



## Beastcub (Aug 4, 2008)

i love fursuits (in an artistic way not a fetish way mind you, i love these walking art forms :3) and i have searched for and seen many many pictures

however i have never seen a few animals and these are ones i don't why some one would not dress up as one (i mean some kritters i understand)

elephant-which i don't understand as one of my child hood faves was Babar (a furry program i would say) and elephants in general are so big an unique and both fearsome and nurturing animals

Koala-why have i never seen a fursuit of what has been dubbed possibly the cutest aussie animal? (i have seen a platapus, many kangaroos, a few dingos but no koala)

turtle- a popular pet and popular in moves such as cursh from nemo

hedgehog-real one mind you not blue XD come on them little buggars are adorable and i heard that in places of europe they are like squirrels are here in the US 

penguin-overall cute and apparently sell movies but i have never seen a peguin fursuit that was not a cosplay of the one from that evangeli-whatever it is anime

seal-lots of otters but no seals

ferrit-aren't they hella popular as pets and rated #3 on the list below cats and dogs? i have yet to see a suit of one.

i have seen some odd/unique ones (not including hybrids) these are costumes i have seen less than 4 of depicting the same animal....
antelopes (more specificly one was a bongo antelope)
donkey
wolverine
Caracal (how many average people even know of this cat?)
platapus
possum
white stag
squrriel
sheep
bison
horse
zebra
croc/aligator
shark
orca
dolphin


----------



## Houshou (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm putting in for a Flying Squirrel Suit from a friend.


----------



## slashersivi (Aug 4, 2008)

I saw one ferret at AC08 (with a scarf?) but don't know the name of the character.  But I never thought about how, despite their popularity, there are no penguin suits!  (except for like at Sea World).  Babar was one of my favorite characters when I was little as well...


----------



## KristynLioness (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd like to see a guinea pig fursuit sometime


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 4, 2008)

Vedalans
Skorr
Caitians
Sord


----------



## Kano (Aug 4, 2008)

Tasmanian Devils  That'd be neat.


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Aug 4, 2008)

i'm seen a purple mammoth... kinda an elephant :3 and many ferrets


----------



## slashersivi (Aug 4, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> Vedalans
> Skorr
> Caitians
> Sord


 
I don't think we're counting made-up animals


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 4, 2008)

slashersivi said:


> I don't think we're counting made-up animals



What about Mr. Purple Mamoth?
Shadowedxrunes

All I listed were from StarTrek.


----------



## slashersivi (Aug 4, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> What about Mr. Purple Mamoth?
> Shadowedxrunes
> 
> All I listed were from StarTrek.


 
I'm sure then that *someone* has gone as one of them at a Star Trek convention, but generally people who get fursuits are furries with their own characters based off real animals.

Mammoths are  (were) real animals, color is not the issue.


----------



## Maim (Aug 4, 2008)

ferret http://luskwood.org/costume/gallery/smallanimals/rurikferret
Tasmanian devil http://mixedcandymascots.com/gallery/v/other/Tasmaniandevil/

I don't think I've ever seen a thylacine (tasmanian tiger-wolf) , though.

It seems like something like a turtle would be difficult to pull off well, and have a lot of areas where it would be a huge toss up between comfort/mobility and looking good.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't ever seen a Lynx or cheetah fur suit.


----------



## slashersivi (Aug 4, 2008)

I've seen a couple cheetahs


----------



## Diti (Aug 4, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> penguin-overall cute and apparently sell movies but i have never seen a peguin fursuit that was not a cosplay of the one from that evangeli-whatever it is anime


Quoted for truth... :/

We are some willing to have one, but we don't know exactly who to commission, as we would like something either "realistic" (shall I say "non-anthro") and suiting to our fursonas...

There are some Happy Feet ones, but they aren't for furries. If you know someone I can commission... =P


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 4, 2008)

KristynLioness said:


> I'd like to see a guinea pig fursuit sometime



i have seen a guinea pig dragon

but guinea pig is on the list of fursuits i want to do for my sister as she owns 18 of them and loves them little buggars so much


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 4, 2008)

Maim said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a thylacine (tasmanian tiger-wolf) , though.



i have seen atleast 1, it was gray and tan with black stripes,


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 5, 2008)

I havent seen a hippo yet


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 5, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> I havent seen a hippo yet



i have not seen one either nor have i seen a rhino

i have seen a gairaffe though and i think an okapi

i did see a few ne oddball fursuits online today that i only classify as fursuits because the photos were taken at a furry convention-that being a squid and a moth/bug/thing

i also found a frog fursuit


----------



## Shirik (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmm.. beastcub wants to make a guinea pig. I want to COMMISSION a guinea pig. OMG PLOT TWIST!!

Seriously, I've had one planned for bloody ages x.x

EDIT:
gah or not x.x boyfriend has slapped the "more suits and you're DEAD!" warning on me x.x


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 5, 2008)

Shirik said:


> Hmm.. beastcub wants to make a guinea pig. I want to COMMISSION a guinea pig. OMG PLOT TWIST!!
> 
> Seriously, I've had one planned for bloody ages x.x
> 
> ...



have a "friend" buy it who then "gives" it to you and you don't want to reject your friend and hur their feelings *wink wink


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 5, 2008)

I have not seen a chinchilla.  Nor manbearpig. Lol


----------



## LittleBlue (Aug 5, 2008)

Octopus.


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 5, 2008)

LittleBlue said:


> Octopus.


 
Holy GOD that would be spectacular. Perhaps I will make one...


----------



## LittleBlue (Aug 5, 2008)

Science Fox said:


> Holy GOD that would be spectacular. Perhaps I will make one...


 
That'd be so awesome. I just don't see that suit working out too well, but perhaps you can pull it off!


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 5, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> have a "friend" buy it who then "gives" it to you and you don't want to reject your friend and hur their feelings *wink wink



boyfriend > suit

Srsly


----------



## amtrack88 (Aug 5, 2008)

Snuffleupagus.


----------



## BlauShep (Aug 8, 2008)

I haven't seen any boar fursuits. D: I want to make one. Boars are freakin' awesome.
[Ganon, anyone? LOL]


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 8, 2008)

I was in a Clifford fursuit in 5th grade for the book fair.....it was so damn hot! lol but it was really fun, I really had a good time. The best thing is that you can get into character, without looking like an idiot


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 9, 2008)

BlauShep said:


> I haven't seen any boar fursuits. D: I want to make one. Boars are freakin' awesome.
> [Ganon, anyone? LOL]




beetlecat did a boar halfsuit


----------



## diosoth (Aug 9, 2008)

I think a Baron of Hell from classic Doom is one of those that would be impossible, unless someone had a really odd birth defect in their knees.

Now, I have seen a few Transformers suit(technically not furry) that actually transform through the wearer folding themself up. There are some youtube vids of those. Something I wouldn't have assumed possible, but it's been done.


----------



## FurryFox (Aug 9, 2008)

Im gonna make a Flareon one =3 (at least I'm gonna try)

And also, I have not seen any fursuits because I've never been to a con X3


----------



## X (Aug 9, 2008)

a snake or naga suit, because it would be difficult or even impossible to move in.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 9, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> a snake or naga suit, because it would be difficult or even impossible to move in.



unless you have one these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




then i could see making one XD


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 10, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> dolphin



http://www.flickr.com/photos/bungeeskunk/2036953054/in/set-72157603203626147/

IMO, this is win


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Aug 11, 2008)

Fossa


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2008)

A Proper dragon suit not made out of Faux fur, both eastern and Western. So far Lion-on-the-sun has done one well.

A Dhole, a Wolverine, a cobra, and a dodo.


----------



## Landis (Aug 11, 2008)

Haven't seen a sloth


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 11, 2008)

a shunka warakin...it is(was) real.....look it up if you want LOL


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 12, 2008)

look for Zen the rainbow zerba making her  debut  at MFM  08 {i ay be looking for a  new  suit of her  likely a partal but i havent got money at the moment so ill be repairing  the partial i have often}


----------



## Alkaran (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah! i Did have seen turtles..


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 20, 2008)

saw a leemer recently

and a toucan (spelling?)


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 23, 2008)

I've not seen a Sugar Glider yet... which I find really surprising, they are sweet little critters.

I thought a Skunk would be fairly rare, but I've found a surprising amount of material of them (Both suits and drawings)...

EDIT: Actually, if I ever do create a fursuit I think I'll go with a Sugar Glider...


----------



## riosaris (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't know about a sugar glider, but there is a flying squirrel. :3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJCDailWYMI

Really peculiar one I'd like to see is a pangolin. I love those guys and I think the "armor" so to speak, would be quite difficult to pull off, but could be done. ^^


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 24, 2008)

ill be making a sheep soon


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

riosaris said:


> I don't know about a sugar glider, but there is a flying squirrel. :3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJCDailWYMI
> 
> Really peculiar one I'd like to see is a pangolin. I love those guys and I think the "armor" so to speak, would be quite difficult to pull off, but could be done. ^^


lol, that's pretty cool 

I'd hate to see that Furry on a windy day though...


----------



## iatro (Aug 27, 2008)

darkwraith said:


> I have not seen a chinchilla.  Nor manbearpig. Lol


MoodyFerret has one of her chinchilla character, Trevor. i can't find any pictures unfortunately.



Quiet269 said:


> I've not seen a Sugar Glider yet... which I find really surprising, they are sweet little critters.


Inaki has an orange sugar glider that's super adorable - best i could find is this video, skip to about 3:52 to 4:00


----------



## Frasque (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd like to see a tiger salamander or mudpuppy, maybe done in that fake vinyl fabric.


----------



## Xan_vega (Aug 29, 2008)

I am working on a Koala one, not easy since I am clueless about making costumes.


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 29, 2008)

i haven't seen a dragon fursuit yet

i guess i haven't looked around much though xD


----------



## Furrtiv (Aug 31, 2008)

I've not seen a horse fursuit that I'd want to own, sadly. Then again, I don't really go for toony suits, and to make a horse's head realistic would be difficult to pull of basing it on a human head - vision would be a problem. That's why I'm attempting to make my own horse head.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 31, 2008)

Dexiro said:


> i haven't seen a dragon fursuit yet
> 
> i guess i haven't looked around much though xD








this is just one of 2 i have made, there are plenty of dragon fursuits out there


----------



## artwithapulse (Sep 6, 2008)

Octopus - Haven't ya'll watched the wiggles? As for sheep.. didn't the CSI ep feature one?


----------



## Magica (Sep 6, 2008)

Never been to a convention in my life. As for online photos, I don't think I've come across seals, walruses, gryphons or saber-tooths.

Not enough wolfdogs, I don't think.

I did see a mammoth recently and I love it: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1505513/


----------



## Frasque (Sep 6, 2008)

Furrtiv said:


> I've not seen a horse fursuit that I'd want to own, sadly. Then again, I don't really go for toony suits, and to make a horse's head realistic would be difficult to pull of basing it on a human head - vision would be a problem. That's why I'm attempting to make my own horse head.


 
I wonder if you could use a system of mirrors inside the head? Or if you have much cash you could do like Jim Henson and put a teeny little tv camera & screen in it.


----------



## MagicLocket (Sep 6, 2008)

A Narwhal! X3


----------



## nedded (Sep 24, 2008)

Apart from Scape, I have never seen another goat, antelope, or ungulate of any sort.


----------



## slashersivi (Sep 24, 2008)

nedded said:


> Apart from Scape, I have never seen another goat, antelope, or ungulate of any sort.



Unika Okapi!!!
http://www.konig.demon.co.uk/fur/meets/fc07/photos/cl-okapi.jpg

Dunno the name of the antelope though :x

And of course the ever-popular mixed candy goats:
http://mixedcandymascots.com/gallery/v/Hoovedanimals/


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmm, I thought I saw a ferret fursuit somewhere...

I've seen exceptionally few Leopard suits so I'm looking forward to adding to that number.

I've seen a number of Dragon fursuits.  And meerkats~  and I have seen a caracal.  There is actually a caracal fursuiter here in my city.

I do find it odd though how I also have not seen a Koala suit, though there's raccoons all over the place.  That is an odd find.  The fandom could use a Koala fursona


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 25, 2008)

I know one thing that I have not seen is a really well made dragon fursuit. Everything I have seen so far looks either like a cross between a fish and a cat, or a demented looking cow. If it doesn't look like that it looks like a dinosaur or a rip-off of Barney.

I know I cannot wish for a more "Realistic" dragon fursuit because dragons don't exist. I can however wish for a more mythologically accurate dragon and that I have yet to see.

My room is stuffed with dragon stuffs, so when I look at the various more accurate as per mythology figurines and such, and then I look pictures of dragon fursuits, I honestly cannot see any resemblance. So in reality as far as I am concerned there are no dragon fursuits out there, at least not any that keep to the spirit of the dragon.

Shoot me for having that extreme of an opinion but I don't care. I grew up self-absorbed into the mythology of the dragon because it fascinated me so it is not so easy for me to take a bastardized version of it seriously as in "oh yeah, that's a dragon."

Hmm.....You know what else I haven't seen? Insect fursuits.


----------



## slashersivi (Sep 25, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> My room is stuffed with dragon stuffs, so when I look at the various more accurate as per mythology figurines and such, and then I look pictures of dragon fursuits, I honestly cannot see any resemblance. So in reality as far as I am concerned there are no dragon fursuits out there, at least not any that keep to the spirit of the dragon.



I understand what you mean, I feel the same way about a lot of the dragon fursuits I've seen as well, but I think Beetlecat's Tiamat is good... yes cat-like but I still think clearly dragon.  That's the only one I can think of off the top of my head though.  My friend Cikea (dragoonarmory.com) works with scale mail and while a full suit of it for a dragon fursuit is impractical I think it could have good application on parts of a dragon fursuit (ie the forearms, neck area, down the spine & tail), and he did say he wished he knew a fursuit maker IRL to possibly experiement with this - he already makes tails out of it though the material & time to make are quite pricey so it puts people off (though a lot of people expressed interest @ AC)


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2008)

slashersivi said:


> I understand what you mean, I feel the same way about a lot of the dragon fursuits I've seen as well, but I think Beetlecat's Tiamat is good... yes cat-like but I still think clearly dragon.  That's the only one I can think of off the top of my head though.  My friend Cikea (dragoonarmory.com) works with scale mail and while a full suit of it for a dragon fursuit is impractical I think it could have good application on parts of a dragon fursuit (ie the forearms, neck area, down the spine & tail), and he did say he wished he knew a fursuit maker IRL to possibly experiement with this - he already makes tails out of it though the material & time to make are quite pricey so it puts people off (though a lot of people expressed interest @ AC)



I met him At AC and he expressed intrest in exchange for a Snowie suit....which I wanna experiemt on with teh spots of l337ness.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I know one thing that I have not seen is a really well made dragon fursuit. Everything I have seen so far looks either like a cross between a fish and a cat, or a demented looking cow. If it doesn't look like that it looks like a dinosaur or a rip-off of Barney.
> 
> I know I cannot wish for a more "Realistic" dragon fursuit because dragons don't exist. I can however wish for a more mythologically accurate dragon and that I have yet to see.
> 
> ...




A Praying mantis?


----------



## lobosabio (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anybody done a serval yet?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 25, 2008)

slashersivi said:


> I understand what you mean, I feel the same way about a lot of the dragon fursuits I've seen as well, but I think Beetlecat's Tiamat is good... yes cat-like but I still think clearly dragon.  That's the only one I can think of off the top of my head though.  My friend Cikea (dragoonarmory.com) works with scale mail and while a full suit of it for a dragon fursuit is impractical I think it could have good application on parts of a dragon fursuit (ie the forearms, neck area, down the spine & tail), and he did say he wished he knew a fursuit maker IRL to possibly experiement with this - he already makes tails out of it though the material & time to make are quite pricey so it puts people off (though a lot of people expressed interest @ AC)



I think I've seen that, and I don't think it was done using faux scale? That is one of the things that factor into it. You are making something that has scales not fur so matter what you do with shape when you use fur it throws it off.

One of the things I hope to do in the future is experiment with using non fur materials to make a dragon, and keep at it until I find something that works.

I remember that guy. Hmm....now maybe using metal is not practical. I could imagine though that using his knowledge of how to arrange mail, he could factor that into making sort of a skin made of a different textured material that would look similar to reptile's skin and yet be light, and easy to move around in.

I would love to be able to meet up with him one day, for a weekend or something to see how he does the scale mail....


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 25, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A Praying mantis?



That would look so sweet!


----------



## Cikea (Sep 26, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I think I've seen that, and I don't think it was done using faux scale? That is one of the things that factor into it. You are making something that has scales not fur so matter what you do with shape when you use fur it throws it off.
> 
> One of the things I hope to do in the future is experiment with using non fur materials to make a dragon, and keep at it until I find something that works.
> 
> ...


 
An all metal suit is possible using chainmaille, would be heavy but not too heavy I just weighed the tail I wore at AC 08, it is some were between 1.6 and 2pounds and has about 1sq foot of metal

But the best would be like *slashersivi *talked about some combination of scales and other if someone knows a plastic molder they could get scales made that way and they could be made smaller or lager easer

I will be at Oklacon and willing to teach anyone that wants to learn

If I was making a full suite of scalemaille for myself would take ~27sq feet of scalemaille at about 50pounds but a person would not feel it too bad because it would be spread out the big drawback would not even be the cost of the metal at about 39$ per square foot (1050$), itâ€™s the time involved and 6-10 hours of work per square foot is where the price of chainmaille comes from

At the very low end you are looking at like 108 hours of work too almost 270houres of work and scalemaille really needs the be custom fit not even a dummy works very good, metal dose not stretch

From a fur suit stand point this is the brake down for a scalemaille for me no tail and no head other than just a cover

Chest ~8.5 sq feet
Arms ~4.5 sq feet for 2
Legs ~11.3 sq feet for 2
And coif for the head ~2.2 sq feet

edit my spelling sucks please bear with me


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 26, 2008)

Cikea said:


> An all metal suit is possible using chainmaille, would be heavy but not too heavy I just weighed the tail I wore at AC 08, it is some were between 1.6 and 2pounds and has about 1sq foot of metal
> 
> But the best would be like *slashersivi *talked about some combination of scales and other if someone knows a plastic molder they could get scales made that way and they could be made smaller or lager easer
> 
> ...



I never once insinuated it would be a good idea to make a costume out of full scale mail. However the process of making scale mail might translated well into using some other material, which is what I was leaning towards. Learning how people arrange scale mail might help in understanding how to arrange some other material to create a similar affect.

I like how snakes have their scales. Only really a tip of each scale is attached to the body. The rest hangs out, overlapping another scale...and another, and so forth. So I think it would make sense to try to simulate that sort of an affect sense dragons tend to have scales in art or in sculpture that more closely resemble snake scales anyway.

What Slashersivi suggested is something I have already thought about before. It comes down to being time consuming. You make the individual scales out of some material, attach the tips of them to some sort of stretchy material, and you end up layering it that way. I always thought making a custom punch for the sake of time would speed up the process.


----------



## Cikea (Sep 26, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I never once insinuated it would be a good idea to make a costume out of full scale mail. However the process of making scale mail might translated well into using some other material, which is what I was leaning towards. Learning how people arrange scale mail might help in understanding how to arrange some other material to create a similar affect.
> 
> I like how snakes have their scales. Only really a tip of each scale is attached to the body. The rest hangs out, overlapping another scale...and another, and so forth. So I think it would make sense to try to simulate that sort of an affect sense dragons tend to have scales in art or in sculpture that more closely resemble snake scales anyway.
> 
> What Slashersivi suggested is something I have already thought about before. It comes down to being time consuming. You make the individual scales out of some material, attach the tips of them to some sort of stretchy material, and you end up layering it that way. I always thought making a custom punch for the sake of time would speed up the process.


 
Sorry my typing gets disjointed sometimes

I was just using that as an example (pulse it would not be worth it from the hobby stand point cost wise) but when I make scalemaille there is not anything stretchy in there. if can get some plastic molded scales could probably save some on weight not sure though Iâ€™ll try take some Photos tonight showing a little better

Itâ€™s just like you say attached at the back to each scale it makes it strong but flexible you can lose some Flex and attach it to something else like lather or some other way of attaching it

Pulse chainmaille in all of its forms if halfway sized right will drape and form fit to some extent

Photos and Work Not by me

I use the small from
http://theringlord.com
just chain




are small




I think this is large scales were I use the small from




back


----------



## AnyaDServal (Oct 4, 2008)

I really, REALLY want to make a Beipiaosaurus suit. http://www.dinosaur-world.com/feathered_dinosaurs/species/beipiaosaurus_inexpectatus.gif I am going to wager no one will have beat me to this one.  It would be really hard/expensive to do I imagine.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Dec 11, 2008)

I want to make a black footed ferret suit and when i finish i'll show you. Then you will have officialy seen a ferret fursuit x3.


----------



## czgoldedition (Dec 12, 2008)

I've seen a couple ferrets actually, both toony ones are more realistic ones. A friend of mine made a ferret suit, in fact! Ekona. :3

ETA: Here is the suit in question: http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/...furcon 2008/?action=view&current=IMG_4591.jpg

ETA2: Oh yeah, also, a horse at the exact same event: http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/...furcon 2008/?action=view&current=IMG_4550.jpg (on the left in the "43" jersey) - I've mosdef seen over 4 horse suits in the fandom, they're not that rare.


----------



## Chex (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm so very, very tempted to make an archaeopteryx suit...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 12, 2008)

Remember when I brought up the whole dragon suit thing? Well, the first full-suit Zeke and I will be making will be an attempt at a eastern dragon. I am using Anti-Pill fleece for the body, and I am going to make the belly/tail,neck scutes out of a faux scale that I ordered. It will be cut and sown together to look like scutes.

Oh, and Sculpty has this new thing out that is prefect for barbels. It is a clay that when baked resembles a plastic-rubber that is bendy and stuff. Sort of like what kid toys are made out of when you can bend them in different shapes and they feel rubbery but every time they bend back to their original form. I will be using that for barbels.

The horns will be made from a composite of two types of clay...one that is lightweight, and that gets baked half way through, taken out, cooled, and then a second kind of clay is added that when baked will create a chemical bond with the interior making the horns lighter and more durable.

Eventually if I ever have the time I will later on add scales to the white anti-pill fleece, but for the purpose of AC09, I'm going to wait on adding the scale part and just wear it as is when finished. You can check my FA for the character sheeet in my submissions area.

If anyone has suggestions ho to make a mock up digigrade effect like in the picture in my FA of the White Eastern Dragon....those suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Sketchkat (Dec 15, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> I haven't ever seen a Lynx or cheetah fur suit.



http://whitewolf.denofwolves.com/suit/index.html 
there are 2 lynxes here :3

and I'm one also, but it's more of a "theatrical partial" atm 




will be getting a better head soon :3

and as for cheetah suits, you can actually use google or the fursuit database to find them as they are pretty popular xD


----------



## harry2110 (Dec 18, 2008)

I like your suit its very nice.


----------



## Bluewolfcheetah (Dec 18, 2008)

Lilfurbal said:


> Hmm, I thought I saw a ferret fursuit somewhere...
> 
> I've seen exceptionally few Leopard suits so I'm looking forward to adding to that number.
> 
> ...


 
I have a Koala fursona, actually. And her suit begins construction hopefully in January


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

I want an ocelot one done.... I have yet to see one of those... o.o


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 28, 2008)

PLATYPUUUUUUUUUUUS.

Its a dream dude, a dream.
Or an armadillo, that would be nice.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 28, 2008)

Snakes.

Everyone wants to have friggin' ~legs~.  Psh.


----------



## Uro (Dec 28, 2008)

I haven't seen that many jackal suits. I will be ecstatic to premiere mine at  this coming years AC :>


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 28, 2008)

Huskies and wolves. Haha just kidding.

Panda bears, dont see much of them fursuites around.

Animal skeleton fursuites.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 28, 2008)

Worms, snails, octopi, almost every kind of bird, african painted dogs(beuatiful canines), snakes, yaks, impalas, and insects.

What I'd really like _not_ to see are koalas. You don't realize it, but koalas are demonic aliens from hell sent to tear our eyes out and eat our souls so they can turn us into mindless slaves for taking over the galaxy.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but I don't think anyone has ever done a rat before.

Nevermind, Blade proved me wrong.


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 31, 2008)

The fursuit database has 8 rat suits listed, and it is not a complete list of all fursuits by any means.  

http://www.fur-suit.org

Oh, and they have one koala listed, though there aren't any photos of it.


----------



## Canisa (Dec 31, 2008)

Things I haven't seen...
- Jellyfish
- Axolotl
- Angora Rabbit
- Alpaca
- The Philippine Tarsier


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 2, 2009)

Never seen a goat O^O  Which is a bit bothersome..I want to make a partial (at least horns and a tail) for myself and it'd be nice to see how other people did them D:


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 2, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> Never seen a goat O^O  Which is a bit bothersome..I want to make a partial (at least horns and a tail) for myself and it'd be nice to see how other people did them D:



Do a google search for faun and satyr costumes, and you'll probably find plenty.


----------



## MagicLocket (Jan 3, 2009)

I haven't seen any Fox bats =3
Nor Wolverines...


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 3, 2009)

An axolotl would be hard, but so awesome if it was done right.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 3, 2009)

I've seen only one donkey suit so far.


----------



## SilverKarja (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm slowly working on a camel head for what will start as a partial for the time, then gain a full suit in the future if things go right.  The main trouble is the anatomy around the eye areas, I think I have an idea for it, so hopefully I'll pull it off.  I am trying to maintain some realistic features, although the eyes and nose bridge are going to complicate vision more than I think the typical canine style heads do.  

Hopefully over time, if I don't get put off of doing suits, I will make various hoof stock and exotics not often, or never seen every once in a while.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 3, 2009)

I've never seen a geoduck.
But I don't...really want to.

Odd choices I've seen?
I saw a giant purple shoop suit.
Also, there's this awesome suit that's a robot. Robowolf.
...and then there was that weird leather nazi wolf made out of leather belts. :c
OH. AND DUDE. I saw this amazing Taun-Taun fursuit. I shit brix. Seriously. It's mind-blowing.

I'm thinking I might put together a prosthetics and make-up kit if I make it to AC this year, but that seems unlikely at this point (field school :c).


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 3, 2009)

Eastern dragons.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 3, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Eastern dragons.



I saw one at AC. It even had a big pearl. :3


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

I have never seen a phoenix fursuit.


----------



## Vixenrath (Jan 4, 2009)

Majy_The_Dragon said:


> I have never seen a phoenix fursuit.



Oah, that would be awesome.  Expensive, though, for the making of the feathers or the buying of them...


----------



## Kayote (Jan 4, 2009)

I have never seen a guinea pig, or a hamster. LOL Saw a gerbil once, but...that looked like a mouse.

Also, never have seen a pelican. That would be awesome.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

I once was roommates with a guy who had a ferret fursuit, but I don't remember his name.

I'm such a shitty friend, lol.


----------



## Ta-ek (Jan 4, 2009)

I have never seen Alpaca or llama suits in the fandom.
Also, not a single suit from types of Oryxes, I think. Is having an oryx as a fursona even common? 

_I'm planning on making the oryx suit, or commissioning... realistic like _


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 4, 2009)

http://bladespark.topcities.com/dramallama.jpg

There's been at least one llama.

http://www.onefurall.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=90

Scribblefox did an Oryx.


----------



## Ta-ek (Jan 4, 2009)

Well damn! Atleast now I have some reference to use <3


----------



## Kayote (Jan 6, 2009)

Camels.


just got to thinking about that


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 8, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Eastern dragons.



Will soon be in the process of making one.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 25, 2009)

I plan to make a fursuit of my fursona, Morroke in time =) He's a wolverine.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jan 27, 2009)

Platypus!
Its been my dream to get a platypus fursuit done.
i've only seen one, but it was a mascot costume, and less of a fursuit (huge head, simple body)

Someday I'll get one!


----------



## Manic_Fish (Jun 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A Proper dragon suit not made out of Faux fur, both eastern and Western. So far Lion-on-the-sun has done one well.
> 
> A Dhole, a Wolverine, a cobra, and a dodo.



Well, if velvet or stretch velvet is cool in that way... my friend will be attempting that.




Felicia Mertallis said:


> Platypus!
> Its been my dream to get a platypus fursuit done.
> i've only seen one, but it was a mascot costume, and less of a fursuit (huge head, simple body)
> 
> Someday I'll get one!



Well, I can always put in the good word with my friend for at least a head... 

Owl, raven... I know Lightstep at least started a horse....


----------



## Kipple (Jun 24, 2009)

Conceptually, I was thinking of an insect suit. I would use fiberglass plates overlaid over a lycra bodysuit. Foam and wire would be used to shape extra arms and the abdomen. It sounds expensive, though...


----------



## KajitoraTaotsu (Jun 24, 2009)

Pomeranian, but i can understand why. thinka bout all that Really fluffy fur that covers the entire body...thats Got to get hot quikly


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't believe I have seen a badger suit.. It wanna have one.. Or any suit xD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 24, 2009)

Platypuses and Capybaras I have not seen yet.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 24, 2009)

The rarest one I saw was a chinchilla


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jun 24, 2009)

I haven't seen many squirrel suits.


----------



## BaronWise (Jun 24, 2009)

The rarest suit that I've actually seen is a penguin, though I have seen a couple sharks and dolphins, but that was obviously at the aquarium.


----------



## LadySerpent (Sep 29, 2009)

(Apologies; I don't know how to quote on these forums)

( Quote ):  I haven't seen any Fox bats =3
Nor Wolverines... ( / quote )

Oh, I have a wolverine!  Here you go:











And here's video of the suit in action by the maker, CarnFX:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abgSH2B3XAY


Also, I apologise if I dug up an old thread; I found this page while looking for dinosaur fursuits.  (Which apparently are not common! )  

Cheers;
-Lady Serpent


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 29, 2009)

Armadillo.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 29, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> I don't believe I have seen a badger suit.. It wanna have one.. Or any suit xD



There was a badger at Rainfurrest this year, for the life of me i cannot remember their name though :< 

At the moment my boy and I are planning a cyberborg caracal. I know cats aren't that rare, but Caracals are neat


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 29, 2009)

A human suit.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 29, 2009)

8-bit said:


> A human suit.



Hah.

1+


----------



## Fay V (Sep 30, 2009)

a turtle would be cool


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 30, 2009)

Haven't seen a pug fur suit X3


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 30, 2009)

Kano said:


> Tasmanian Devils  That'd be neat.


 Tasmanian Tiger, Now that'd be awsome seeing there are no real ones left.
You'd have an excuse to be the "Last of the Tasmanian Tigers"
i am seriosuly contemplating this for my second suit.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 1, 2009)

The very first fursuit I created was actually one I'd never seen before, and the creature is not very cute. But those were the main reasons I made it; I wanted something unique and not heart-stoppingly cute.

You've probably seen him at Anthrocon 08 and 09, and FWA 09 as well, Clint the Shoebill Stork: http://fursuit.timduru.org/view/FurryCon/AnthroCon/AC2008/fursuits/misc,Aoi_cv_AC08_0295.jpg


----------



## Fay V (Oct 1, 2009)

Chex said:


> I'm so very, very tempted to make an archaeopteryx suit...



that one is on my list to make as well


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 2, 2009)

Okeydonkey-  late to the thread as always.  

Nice Dragon suit-  anyone seen Scabrous Vermicelli before? (great name, too!) 






He bought the leather armor from an SCA armorer, but the mask is all handmade by him.  And, it's gorgeous. 


Goats:

MixedCandy has made a couple. There's another one I found here:





And me, of course.. 






and a very disturbing llama (my alter-ego)....


----------



## sawblade5 (Oct 2, 2009)

8-bit said:


> A human suit.



Sadly I have seen a Photo of a Human Fursuit. The photo I saw of it is NSFW and it was a whole family of em. I don't know the policy on linking NSFW material here otherewise I would post a link to it, I know better than to upload it on these forums. 

Now some of the Fursuits I haven't seen or heard of. I can come up with a long list of Avian Species of em listing one I would love to see and I heard someone is wanting one made. 

For the short list of a bunch of Avian Species:

American Kestrel (Not counting Super Jayhawk which is only half that the other half of a Jayhawk is a Blue Jay and I have seen a fursuit image of that. Also I know of someone who wanted a Kestrel Fursuit)
Peregrine Falcon
Turkey Vulture
American Robin (Hard to say if I would count the Red Robin Mascot as such)
House Sparrow
Harris's Hawk
Cooper's Hawk
Great Horned Owl
Northern Harrier
Gyr Falcon
to name a few trust me there isn't a lot of Avian Fursuits out there and I hope to see more different ones. 

My Fursuit will be a Red-Tailed Hawk which will be the 3rd fullsuit that I know of being made for the Fandom. The reason why I am having it made is because I don't really want to be a Canine, Feline, or Vulpine as much as I want to be a Raptor Species (Bird of prey) and besides the fact that I relate to the Red-Tailed Hawk more than any other animal out there.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 2, 2009)

Whyverns. Theres plenty of normal dragons ( 4 legs/feet and a pair of wings).

Vultures
Boar
Gila Monsters
Ducks
Sheep
Poodles
and insects. I mean I have seen insect fursonas.

Though the vulture one you can mark off because I'll be going as one for Halloweening. :3


----------



## Tucuxi (Oct 2, 2009)

Someone needs to do a wombat. I love wombats. They are ridiculous.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 2, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Whyverns. Theres plenty of normal dragons ( 4 legs/feet and a pair of wings).


 
I actually saw a Wyvern suit while browsing youtube, from a japanese user. I'll find the video when I get home from work. 

I also saw the boar and gila monster suits. I'll see if I can find those as well.

Alrighty, here's the wyvern:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iaw5qVBqeus


----------



## Moony (Oct 3, 2009)

I think it would be interesting to see a toony quad suit o.o The only ones I've seen have been realistic quads...


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2009)

Tarantula fursuit


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 4, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Alrighty, here's the wyvern:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iaw5qVBqeus



He kinda looks like a Godzilla monster lol.

Oh and another rare species; Monkeys. Not chimps because humans  are already like them but the smaller monkeys with tails like Capuchins, Marmoset, Baboons and Mandrils.

I think I've seen one fish costume. No other sea life ( other than whales) though. An anthro angler or swordfish would be neat!


----------



## Azerane (Oct 4, 2009)

Platypus please... not platapus xD

Otherwise, a caracal suit would be awesome. Caracals = <3
Also, I think a numbat or a quoll suit would be the best. Or even a bilby.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 5, 2009)

Geek said:


> Tarantula fursuit


 
Seen it. Can't find any pictures at work, but I know their username on LJ is Jibacoil.



Amethyst said:


> Oh and another rare species; Monkeys. Not chimps because humans are already like them but the smaller monkeys with tails like Capuchins, Marmoset, Baboons and Mandrils.
> 
> I think I've seen one fish costume. No other sea life ( other than whales) though. An anthro angler or swordfish would be neat!


 
I know there was one monkey made by Mixed Candy. Not sure what kind, though.

Also, I saw a fleeting glimpse of an anglerfish at AC 09; it appeared to be from the same maker as Koi Joy. It was in one of the dance videos and had lots of blacklight glowies. :3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 5, 2009)

It was brought up a while back the whole dragon suit thing, and you know what. One of the reasons a good dragon suit is hard to find is because good material is so damn hard to find.

That said I think I finally found a place to give me what I want for making Y'Knossos V2. It's a place that can custom make me a faux scale pattern material, but it's micro-suede. I'm going to try to order a small amount, just a scrap to see how it looks. If it turns out right though I'm going to go with it for Eastern Dragon V2, this one will have legs.

If anyone has suggestionst hough on how to V2 of my eastern dragon better, I'm open to them.


----------



## feathery (Oct 5, 2009)

I had seen a snake at one point, so far that's the oddest one i have seen as of yet.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd like to see more birds....
I'd personally like to see a european starling or a cockatiel.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 5, 2009)

You never see lemurs. I mean just regular lemur furs or fursonas, not really a fursuit. The poodle would be pretty fun, I'm not a big fan of them though.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 5, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> You never see lemurs. I mean just regular lemur furs or fursonas, not really a fursuit. The poodle would be pretty fun, I'm not a big fan of them though.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 5, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


>



Thats hot.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 6, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Thats hot.



here's another one: 




that's jillors lemur


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd like to see more birds....
> I'd personally like to see a european starling or a cockatiel.


 
There was someone at AC that had a realistic-ish cockatiel head on. Since I was a bird as well, I thought I might interact with it. Bad idea. It was the most rotten, foul-mouthed bird I ever met! I'll never know if that was a part of the character of the bird or not. x.x


----------



## Tucuxi (Oct 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I've never seen a geoduck.
> But I don't...really want to.
> 
> Odd choices I've seen?
> ...




LOL sorry to do this, but here's your geoduck:

http://media.jsonline.com/images/38382234_geoduck.png


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> here's another one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good! I hate the baggy, ugly fursuits.


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 7, 2009)

i've not seen 

rhino
giraffe
otter
deer
elephant
badger
wolverine
crow
kemono dragon


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 7, 2009)

shadowulf said:


> i've not seen
> 
> rhino
> giraffe
> ...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 7, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Heh, I was gonna reply to this until I realized he was banned.
> 
> But to put it short, google is your friend. XD


 
How'd he get banned? oh well. I'm going as Renard this halloween. That's a fursuit, kinda.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Oct 7, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> How'd he get banned? oh well. I'm going as Renard this halloween. That's a fursuit, kinda.


I wanna see this suit xD

Oh and ive never seen a Cow Fursuit =P


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 8, 2009)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> I wanna see this suit xD
> 
> Oh and ive never seen a Cow Fursuit =P



And you shall! 
I took a fox mask and a dreadlocks wig and glued it to this spandex/under armour taboggen thing 
Then I painted the dreadlocks individually different shades of Red,black, or white. 
 I got the womens "naughty nurse" outfit that looks a bit like Renard's.
I took a red longsleeve under armour shirt and leggings 
And then I have black arm warmers and black boots. 

I might end up going as Jackal Queenston. I'm having a masquerade birthday party (my birthday is 10/30) and either way I'm djing. 
I really wish he would focus more on The Quick Brown Fox.
*freakin gasp!* I should go as NegaRen!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 8, 2009)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> Oh and ive never seen a Cow Fursuit =P


If I ever decide to crash the Folsom Street Fair, I'm going to wear one.
If only things didn't cost money...


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 8, 2009)

Beastcub made a busty cow; check out her website to see it in the gallery. 

There's also a cow owned by someone called Mighty Tauren.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 8, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Beastcub made a busty cow; check out her website to see it in the gallery.
> 
> There's also a cow owned by someone called Mighty Tauren.


Okay, but mine will be made entirely out of leather, barbed wire, and railroad spikes. So there :V


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 8, 2009)

I personally want to see a hamster suit with functioning cheek pouches that doubble as a back pack ( hamster pouches go all the way to the shoulders).
it would be the ultimate party fursuit to just walk in and pull out cans and bottles of booze or other odd items


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 8, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> I personally want to see a hamster suit with functioning cheek pouches that doubble as a back pack ( hamster pouches go all the way to the shoulders).
> it would be the ultimate party fursuit to just walk in and pull out cans and bottles of booze or other odd items


Seconded for the sheer hilarity of somebody pulling condoms out of there.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 8, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Seconded for the sheer hilarity of somebody pulling condoms out of there.



It's like Mary Poppins' bag. You just pull like a lamp out of there.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 8, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> It's like Mary Poppins' bag. You just pull like a lamp out of there.


Um, no, it's much funnier.
Perhaps a better comparison would be Big Pants Mouse's eponymous trousers :V


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Seconded for the sheer hilarity of somebody pulling condoms out of there.


 

condoms, dildos, bongs, 40oz jugs of hooch, see what hammy can fit in his cheeks, or what hes hiding in there

it would be a hella awesome kids suit too for parties, pull out candy and stuff


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 9, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> condoms, dildos, bongs, 40oz jugs of hooch, see what hammy can fit in his cheeks, or what hes hiding in there
> 
> it would be a hella awesome kids suit too for parties, pull out candy and stuff


Just the thought of seeing their little faces twisted in revulsion and disgust makes me giggle in an unwontedly girlish fashion


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 9, 2009)

You can even smuggle drugs in it. And if they search you you can BAAWWW Fursicution!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 9, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You can even smuggle drugs in it. And if they search you you can BAAWWW Fursicution!


Everything cool that was suggested, you just ruined.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Just the thought of seeing their little faces twisted in revulsion and disgust makes me giggle in an unwontedly girlish fashion


 



oh god..... "Hariel the bulemic hamster"


----------



## feathery (Oct 9, 2009)

Well i aint seen much yet, but i can guess that maybe there is not a hairless mole rat.


----------



## Tucuxi (Oct 9, 2009)

I want someone to go as a harbor porpoise so we can hang out and talk about life in shallow, protected, uninteresting bodies of water.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 9, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> I personally want to see a hamster suit with functioning cheek pouches that doubble as a back pack ( hamster pouches go all the way to the shoulders).
> it would be the ultimate party fursuit to just walk in and pull out cans and bottles of booze or other odd items


 
I'd like to see you hold that stuff in those cheek pouches for any length of time without killing your neck. >.>


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Oct 10, 2009)

I have only seen one porcupine and it was not very good. I really want to attempt making one


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 10, 2009)

feathery said:


> Well i aint seen much yet, but i can guess that maybe there is not a hairless mole rat.


 

bring grandpa in with a pair of misfitting dentures and its set


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 10, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> I'd like to see you hold that stuff in those cheek pouches for any length of time without killing your neck. >.>


 as i said, the wheight would be put on the shoulders like a back pack


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 11, 2009)

I keep seeing people saying they'd want to make one, but I've never seen a Pangolin. That bugger would be some work, head to toe overlapping scales! 

I'd like to see more insects. I saw someone draw up plans for a praying mantis, but haven't seen progress.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 11, 2009)

Capybara!


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 11, 2009)

Never seen a sea lion...but I'm working on changing that! Got a head in the works, and hopefully more soon. Also - koalas are SO not the cutest animals in Australia, urk.  




.....ok, I just googled "sea lion fursuit" to see if there were any pictures of any. I'm traumatized, now. No other word for it. The eyes...oh god, the eyes. It would be cute if not for those creepy creepy eyes.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 11, 2009)

i wanna see a portuguese water dog


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Okay, but mine will be made entirely out of leather, barbed wire, and railroad spikes. So there :V



I actually want to do that now, as a fursuit maker and as a rivethead.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 12, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> i wanna see a portuguese water dog



kinda belated and off-topic, but missmayhem, I think your artwork is beautiful and stunning.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 12, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Never seen a sea lion...but I'm working on changing that! Got a head in the works, and hopefully more soon. Also - koalas are SO not the cutest animals in Australia, urk.


Koalas are disgusting! D:



MissMayhem said:


> i wanna see a portuguese water dog


You'd have to include an under-suit bladder to get the "pissing everywhere" effect 



Zrcalo said:


> I actually want to do that now, as a fursuit maker and as a rivethead.


Go for it. You have my blessing.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 12, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> kinda belated and off-topic, but missmayhem, I think your artwork is beautiful and stunning.


 

*blush* ^^
hee thanks ^^


----------



## Daze (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm... How about a mole?
I've not seen many birds.
I don't think I've seen a red panda either.
An iguana.
Or very many reptiles for that matter.
Or what about a beaver or a muskrat?
Any gophers?
Crabs? Lobsters D; ?
Or aardvarks ;<.
A specific one I'd love to see would be a Marabou Stork.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm pondering making a Dodo (in the far future).


----------



## SpartaDog (Oct 15, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> turtle- a popular pet and popular in moves such as cursh from nemo



Actually, my school mascot is a Diamondback terrapin, and we just got a suit for him last year. I'll try to get pics next time the take him out.

I've never seen many birds. Gryphons and hippogriffs, sure, but no natural birds. I know they aren't exactly popular as fursonas, but I also know A LOT of furry artists absolutely ADORE corvids, yet I've seen no crows, ravens, jays, or magpies.

As for unique suits, I LOVE Beastcub's uni and sabretooth quad suits. I thought those were the coolest things ever. I've also seen okapi, several gazelle species, some deer, cows, I could go on.

But this one still takes the cake in my book: http://kiniro-oniba.deviantart.com/art/Carpet-Python-Fursuit-Complete-132904678


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 16, 2009)

I've seen a couple of corvids; I know there were two in the AC 2008 parade. :3

Plus, Frysco has an awesome suit of a magpie named Morse.


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Oct 20, 2009)

I had started on a partial suit, of an Albino Jackal.

I'd commissioned an artist, and saw at least the head, and the artist claims to have shipped them to me, but I never received them.

Artist went by the name of AnimeCat.

This was a couple years ago, so I've given up on ever seeing the fruits of my commission.

I'm now working on putting together a full suit of my own, a Tasmanian Tiger.  Once I'm done, I'll post pics here.  Also working on a White Tiger / Polar Bear hybrid suit. ^_^


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 21, 2009)

You never tried to contact them? I would have tried to protect that investment.

But I should be taking my own advice. :/


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Oct 21, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> You never tried to contact them? I would have tried to protect that investment.
> 
> But I should be taking my own advice. :/



I did, several times.

I even saw a pic of the head she did.

I just never received the package that she sent, and I haven't seen her on-line lately to ask.

I'm considering it a learning experience.

Never send the final payment until you have your commission in hand.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 21, 2009)

My story is similar. They finished it, but it was NOT as I had envisioned it. I blame myself though, because I didn't provide enough/good reference. I asked for a remake, which, of course, never happened (or if it is, I've not received word). It's been a few years.


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 20, 2009)

I am here to complain about the absence of a digi-grade jerboa. With the bouncy stilts.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 23, 2009)

D: I havent seen many bird fursuits.
hardly any at all.
all I've seen are an osprey, a tern, macaw, and griffins.

there needs to be more birds. period.


----------



## Vatz (Dec 23, 2009)

I got one...a cybernetic Terminator-fox with a bulky nuclear reactor in his chest with glowign red eyes and a miniature cooling tower coming out of his back.

I'm not kidding--I seriousyl want a fursuit like taht, but I don't know if it's plausible.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 24, 2009)

Daze said:


> Hmm... How about a mole?
> I've not seen many birds.
> I don't think I've seen a red panda either.
> An iguana.
> ...


 
Red Panda --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri1K46XpXMk

EDIT:
It's a bit of an informational thing, but there is indeed a red panda in it ><


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

an eagle


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 24, 2009)

chewie said:


> an eagle


An eagle --> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2956334/
Not mine, obviously.


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Dec 24, 2009)

Domestic animals, like cats, dogs, bunnies, are all common. Sea dwellers are out, from what I've seen, as well as horses (WAHH!!), most reptiles (there was this one croc...), birds, farm yard animals (accept the cat and dog), and anything outside America. Jeeze, are we racist or what?! No camels, goats, pigs, squirrels, llamas, (I did see ONE ant-eater), lizards, sheep, etc...


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 24, 2009)

idk if this has been said, but ive seen one sort of mamoth beast form world of warcraft or the like, and it was amazing. I, too, love them as an artform. id love to see some more video game creatures out there (ok, ive seen a chocobo...but does that really count as a fursuit lol?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 24, 2009)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 24, 2009)

Arachnids and insects.


----------



## Hyasinth (Dec 28, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Arachnids and insects.



Tarantula http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2483689/ okay it's only the head but it's still hella awesome. @_@ Brightfire's character is so awesome.

when I can figure out a better way to do heads, I'm going to try for a lizard type (currently heads take wayyyyy too long. Might try to learn casting. because I've got two in progress heads and have not come close to finishing them. I keep running out of interest or something. :/)


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

an parrot


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 28, 2009)

Monkeys .... Too close to humans I guess


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 29, 2009)

Karou WindStalker said:


> I did, several times.
> 
> I even saw a pic of the head she did.
> 
> ...



I don't think that's the correct lesson to come away with. Personally I would never let a customer get away with thinking they could get the costume first and then pay the final payment unless I knew them personally and they were local. Then again I would never accept final payment until all pieces are done and I've got pictures to show to the client.

A customer can be screwed sending the final payment in, and well the costume maker can be screwed by shipping the product without getting the final payment. It's something to think about.

If you stick to doing research towards the person you commission, so that you can be sure there is good rep, this is likely to ever be a problem not getting something in. It's easier for a customer to do research on a potentional maker to commission than it is for a maker to research a person's history of paying up.


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Dec 30, 2009)

Feakin' amazing llama! Don't know why I said goats, hmmm. Looks like there aren't many reptiles or sea dwellers. No squirrels, either.


----------



## Jalieya (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's a whale-shark. Maybe not a furry, but a fursuit, none the less.
Me, my sister, and her daughter.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jan 3, 2010)

feathery said:


> I had seen a snake at one point, so far that's the oddest one i have seen as of yet.








its cool and well made, but oh did I ever lawl.


----------



## Sparkyena (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm working on a tarantula character I definitely want a suit of. I'll pick on Beastcub if I don't decide to try and do it myself.  I'm part of a tarantula/invert education group in the Bay Area and it would be awesome to have a mascot suit for that, so its not gonna just be for furry gatherings.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 4, 2010)

Tucuxi said:


> I am here to complain about the absence of a digi-grade jerboa. With the bouncy stilts.



Bouncy stilts are rather cumbersome (http://site.getflyjumpers.com/pictu...rStrider_Powerskip_PowerBocking_Canada_11.jpg) and jerboas have very fine-boned, thin legs. If someone can slim Grasshopper stilts down, that'd be a brilliant idea.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 5, 2010)

I would like to see a zombie skunk or pangolin.


----------



## goobtdog (Jan 6, 2010)

new hear, but have not see one like me or my boy
see my boy at my space.com/goobtdog  in my pix's


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 10, 2010)

cuttlefish


----------



## coonluv2990 (Jan 10, 2010)

Never seen a llama suit. Derrick has been looking for one forever! 

Ive seen the yellow "drama llama" suit by dj plex or whatever, but never a REAL llama suit.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh i havent seen any owls before


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 13, 2010)

Man I've seen 'em all and lucky for that at least for that I'll love them all


----------



## Jalieya (Feb 5, 2010)

*revives board*


----------



## bondedlevity (Feb 6, 2010)

Speckles Grey Highoof said:


> Domestic animals, like cats, dogs, bunnies, are all common. Sea dwellers are out, from what I've seen, as well as horses (WAHH!!), most reptiles (there was this one croc...), birds, farm yard animals (accept the cat and dog), and anything outside America. Jeeze, are we racist or what?! No camels, goats, pigs, squirrels, llamas, (I did see ONE ant-eater), lizards, sheep, etc...


 
Hum there was at least 1 painted horse at FC 2010 (me) Eternally Cloudy


----------



## RJ-Pilot (Feb 6, 2010)

I've never seen a badger, a binturong or a mongoose. I have seen a walrus before though...


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 6, 2010)

there was a sloth at FC
the best part was it stayed in character
slow-motion hugs FTW X3


----------



## Gravewalker (Feb 8, 2010)

I've been planning on a sloth, aardwolf, Scottie dog, and an 'ugly' rat suit! XD (in opposition to most of the cute ones I see! Wearing junkyard armor my mate will make)

Elephant!!!! Ohhhh how I'd love to see an elephant suit <3 A proper caracal would be cute as heck, OR A GOLDEN CAT omg my favorite!! <3 Hahaha awh if I had enough monies I'd totally have you make the head of a golden cat, Beastcub. It'd be lovely <3 Dikdiks! Tree kangaroos! awhh I could rant forever. 

In reagards to a few posters up there, I've seen the 'drama llama' suit...http://farm1.static.flickr.com/158/368696865_1b68cbb3ee.jpg?v=0 heehee, but realistic colors might be cute too!


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 8, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i love fursuits (in an artistic way not a fetish way mind you, i love these walking art forms :3) and i have searched for and seen many many pictures
> 
> however i have never seen a few animals and these are ones i don't why some one would not dress up as one (i mean some kritters i understand)
> 
> ...



When I do get my first fur-suit finished it will be nothing you have seen before.

All I'll say is it is a Canid but I have not seen one like what I'll be wearing around hopefully in time for RF10.

I wish I was done with it now cuzz I want to take pics and make videos of it to show it off.

My only fear is that it will turn out crappy and all my care into the suit makes me not want to make another.

But so far it is coming together nicely.


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

How about a liger?


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Feb 8, 2010)

Saw a turtle once, it was pretty cute.
Personally, I'd like to see an insect of some sort, though I suppose that'd be rather hard to pull off... or a snake, or owl 

Oh, also:


amtrack88 said:


> Snuffleupagus.


Omg, yes! *loves*


----------



## Spuzzle (Feb 18, 2012)

my fursona is a jerboa. I'm new to the fandom though...And never made a proper suit before. Mostly only ever made acceptable halloween costumes. Trying to make my first set of digilegs ever though on my limited (and by limited i mean nonexistant) budget. Been getting my fur by buying 25cent white teddybears and stuffed toys at second-hand shops. My head is done atleast. first nice one i ever made i think   pic is on my profile. And yeah...not a traditional natural looking jerboa...my sona is white, hot pink, and purple. ^.^ If I think the suit is good enough once I have it finished maybe I'll post it up


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 18, 2012)

This thread is from 2010....
Closing.


----------

